# Finding nursing jobs in Spain



## Twiggyca69

Hi all, not sure where to put this question!!! But, I am hoping to move to Spain around the Malaga area. I don't know where to look for nursing jobs can anyone help


----------



## bob_bob

Spain has an excess of nurses so really your up against it trying to find work in major hosptials. If you are a specialist nurse and speak fluent Spanish your chances may be better but who would you employ a brit or a local? plus I believe its a right PITA to get your degree accepted. Lots of out of work nurses in Spain.

Why Spain? If you find work in Spain your pay will be poor compared to UK band rates, English speaking countries like NZ, Canada or Australia offer far better opportunity for career development and have good life style to match.


----------



## jojo

Unless you are totally fluent, your only option is to get your qualifications translated and maybe try in some of the private hospitals, altho even then, there will be few jobs and you will need a good standard of written, spoken and conversational spanish. I was a fully trained nurse when we first arrived in the Mslag area and the only work I could find was in an expat care home as a bank carer. The pay was €5 an hour and I didnt get contracted work, just a bit of irregular bank work. To become a permanent carer, I had to join a waiting list of over 20 people.

So without meaning to sound negative, I would suggest you apply and try to get secure employment before you move, by emailing your CV to as many places as possible!

Jo xxx


----------



## Manin_bcn

Twiggyca69 said:


> Hi all, not sure where to put this question!!! But, I am hoping to move to Spain around the Malaga area. I don't know where to look for nursing jobs can anyone help


I am a UK Registered Nurse. You will most definitely need to get your recorded qualification(s) officially translated into Spanish and go through a process called: "homologación de título". You need to get confirmation from your professional Body e.g., in the UK this is the Nursing and Midwifery Council (NMC) who will send you a certificate to confirm that you are eligible to practise, are of good character etc... also a copy of your transcript of training i.e., the number of hours/specialty areas in which you studied. Additionally, you need The European Union Training Programme for Nurses Responsible for General Care (EU Directive 2005/36/EC. Article 31 & Annexe V, 5.2.1).Again, this will come from your professional Body. The NMC charge 34 GBP for this and will send within two weeks of request.

Then, you need to find an official and registered translator who has been approved by the Board of Spanish Translators to officially translate and approve seal each document. Mine cost 90€. They must translate all the documents from your professional Body, plus your certificates. These, plus the originals, then get sent to Madrid for recognition and issue of your Spanish Nursing Licence. Without this, you cannot (or at least should not) work as a Registered Nurse in Spain. Heavy penalty and possible ´striking off`from your professional Body.

Once received at NARIC in Madrid, this can take up to six months!! Be prepared for a long wait!

Here are a couple of links you might find useful:

Ministerio de Sanidad, Servicios Sociales e Igualdad - Profesionales - Reconocimiento títulos europeos para ejercer profesión regulada

Ministerio de Sanidad, Servicios Sociales e Igualdad - Organizacion Institucional - Directorio - Servicios Centrales

Once all done .. you are tasked with looking to secure a Registered Nursing position. As previous threads have correctly pointed out, you will need to be fluent in the language of the region in which you wish to work in particular, Catalan for Barcelona! Castellano is acceptable elsewhere but, in Barcelona, Catalan is the first language and without it you will be hard pressed to get a job in the public sector.

You could try various nursing agencies ... they employ English speaking nurses/carers but, your role will be totally different to what your expectations might be.

What I find rather odd is: the UK is ´considered`to have the best nurse training in the world and yet, UK nurses go through all of this bureaucracy .... when foreign nurses enter the UK NHS, they don´t! Hmmmmm ... food for thought.

Good luck and do post with your progress.:confused2:


----------



## Calas felices

You're comparing chalk and cheese if you try to compare the outdated practices of Spain with those of the UK. The RCN operate a points based system which requires a number of things not least a proficieny in English. More here:
http://www.rcn.org.uk/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/326530/003816.pdf


----------



## Manin_bcn

Calas felices said:


> You're comparing chalk and cheese if you try to compare the outdated practices of Spain with those of the UK. The RCN operate a points based system which requires a number of things not least a proficieny in English. More here:
> http://www.rcn.org.uk/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/326530/003816.pdf


.. that´s helpful .. thanks!


----------

